# Baby born in the sac!!



## Bellylicious

Has anyone heard of this? I have just been reading about it on another forum. Ive never heard of it before. Very interesting and I looked it up on youtube and saw this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3npxGfBHWbk&feature=channel_page

Wow, amazing! 

Has this happened to anyone here before?


----------



## moo2

When I was born I came out like this. Back then they used to say the baby was born with a 'cowl' (sp?) over them. Superstition used to say thay babies born in the cowl would never drown and fishermen used to try and but the cowls, dry them out and carry them with them as a lucky omen while at sea...? Well that's what my mom told me... :blush:

:edit: Oops, I meant 'buy' the cowls....

BTW that superstition goes back to waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy before I was born!!!


----------



## Bellylicious

moo2 said:


> When I was born I came out like this. Back then they used to say the baby was born with a 'cowl' (sp?) over them. Superstition used to say thay babies born in the cowl would never drown and fishermen used to try and but the cowls, dry them out and carry them with them as a lucky omen while at sea...? Well that's what my mom told me... :blush:

Wow thats sooo interesting!Thanks for sharing


----------



## v2007

It can happen, especially if the baby is early, the MW will just pop the sac when they are born. 

HTH. 

V xxx


----------



## jms895

Its rare but supposed to be very good luck!! xx


----------



## Hevz

jms895 said:


> Its rare but supposed to be very good luck!! xx


that's what I was about to say:dohh:


----------



## tasha41

At one point it looked like she was pushing a bowling ball out! :|


----------



## glamgirl

Does that mean their waters doesnt break? It looks interesting!


----------



## Laura--x

Thats really interesting!! I'd never heard of that before x


----------



## Beltane

Fascinating- thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lesleyann

i made my oh watch that video last night lol as i was watching water birth videos he totally freaked out :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

One of my old school mates said she had her daughter born in the waters. I've heard of it before, I guess must be quite possible as animals do it that way all the time don't they.

It looks a lot more painful thought hehe, cos just a big ball! even though i know same size, but at least a baby you can see where you are. lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

I watched a birthing programme where a woman was having a home birth and baby started coming out before waters had gone, the midwife had to manually burst them!


----------



## Nic-Flowers

When we delivered our still born he was in the sac. My doc had said it is more common with early delivery.


----------



## Poloma

moo2 said:


> When I was born I came out like this. Back then they used to say the baby was born with a 'cowl' (sp?) over them. Superstition used to say thay babies born in the cowl would never drown and fishermen used to try and but the cowls, dry them out and carry them with them as a lucky omen while at sea...? Well that's what my mom told me... :blush:
> 
> :edit: Oops, I meant 'buy' the cowls....
> 
> BTW that superstition goes back to waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy before I was born!!!

I heard that too!
My daughter was born in her sac, though obviously from my angle I couldnt see what it looked like! :rofl:
I think my new baby would have been too if I hadnt had the option to have the waters broken to help speed things up. Mw said they were tough membranes! :rofl:


----------



## Neecee

tasha41 said:


> At one point it looked like she was pushing a bowling ball out! :|


I know! Does water magnify things, or am I the only one who thought that baby's head was ma-hooosive compared to the mothers body!!!


----------



## Dukechick

Great video, thanks for posting. Never heard of that before


----------



## dizzy duck

Amazing post, it was really intresting, thank you for the post, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Alexas Mommy

very interesting! I never knew that was possible!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh wow amazing! Thank you for sharing! This was very interesting :)


----------



## Logiebear

Laura--x said:


> Thats really interesting!! I'd never heard of that before x

Dito!!


----------



## sammie18

Wow!


----------



## redberry3

that is very amazing!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## limeypie52

In 1979, I had my 2nd child at home. My transition & delivery with her was different from my 1st child's (in '74) because (1) #1 was a hospital birth & (2) there was such a burning sensation! I didn't want to push! Then my midwife said it was because she was being born "in the sac". She said that, according to an old midwife's tale, such a child was " extra special" in some way. I have had 4 children & my water never broke before delivery (as is so often portrayed!)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thats amazing.
xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

I'd never heard that before either , And i'm a little freaked tbh. I watched the vid but i didn't like it . Just didn't look normal .

I know someone's going to shoot me now (oops)


----------



## Mynx

I found it kinda bizarre too, completely fascinating and amazing but bizarre! I agree with another poster who said that it looked like she was giving birth to a bowling ball! It seemed to take alot longer to come out too. How incredible! 
Thanks for posting that!


----------



## dreams

I've never heard of this either, its interesting. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Cariad_bach

It very nearly happend with my last (homebirth) but the MW poped the sac as my LO was comming out!


----------



## Pink_Witch

my 3rd baby was born with his sac still intact and the midwife said it was meant to be lucky!!


----------



## Katieeeee

It looks like she's laying an egg!


----------



## kookie

thats amazing but did look a little weird.


----------



## LoraLoo

My 2nd and 3rd babies were both born in the sac at full term- very painful! Will be demanding they pop my waters this time before baby starts heading out, lol xx


----------



## Dona

This nearly happened to me giving birth to Archie. As he was so early and so tiny he just about came out in his bag. Was a bugger to push him out still in it but just before he crowned my waters pushed. Honestly...very hard to push out when still in the bag. xx


----------



## jam-on-toast

moo2 said:


> When I was born I came out like this. Back then they used to say the baby was born with a 'cowl' (sp?) over them. Superstition used to say thay babies born in the cowl would never drown and fishermen used to try and but the cowls, dry them out and carry them with them as a lucky omen while at sea...? Well that's what my mom told me... :blush:
> 
> :edit: Oops, I meant 'buy' the cowls....
> 
> BTW that superstition goes back to waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy before I was born!!!


This is very true.

My grandad (80) and me were talking about this last week, his brother was born with one and he carried it with him at sea, merchant and royal navy.

If a baby was born with a cowl, then it was given to someone either in the navy or fishery industry as a ''Goodwill & good Luck'' gesture. It was said to bring good luck at sea for however long the bearer carried it


----------



## shampain

Bekkiboo said:


> I watched a birthing programme where a woman was having a home birth and baby started coming out before waters had gone, the midwife had to manually burst them!

Isaw one too, i bet its the same one. Was the baby nearly out by time midwife came and she had no pain relief then the baby got a bit stuck when mum was on all fours so they made her turn over and when the baby was born she was a massive 11lb something??? :hissy:


----------



## mummy_daddy

Its really fantastic ... i never know this....
amazing to see


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Wow, that was amazing ( a little bit freaky) but nevertheless trully amazing!


----------



## hexyewdancer

Its amazing. A MW at the hospital told me about this. I didnt believe her. I do now. lol!!


----------



## nfm3

I think this would happen a lot more if Dr.'s and midwives didn't offer to "break your waters to speed things up" and say things like, "the baby's right there, if we break the waters she'll slide right out" and "you've got a small lip, if we break the waters you'll dilate fully." When you want the baby out those words sound like music.

In 4 deliveries my water only broke on it's own once. I was told one of the above statements and opted to have my water broken.

I never knew it was more difficult to push out but that would make sense since you have to stretch wider. I have read that contractions are more intense once the waters are broken. They act as a sort of cushion. I guess it's a trade off--milder contractions vs. more intense pushing.


----------



## sarah1989

That was so fascinating to see! Thankyou for sharing!!

:hug:


----------



## june09

I had never heard of that happening before, very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## princess_bump

i've heard of his before, i'm sure my MIL was born like this, i believe they sometimes call it a dry birth. fascinating! x


----------



## Charliemarina

a great close up pic of babys head still in the sac i think its amazing really and iv heard it supposed to be very good luck too heres the link for pic didnt want to post the pic for anyone who didnt want to see.....

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ivq9ZjvxyH0/R_mxYQLCNuI/AAAAAAAAAXM/JC78lIsE3yY/s320/in+the+caul.jpg


----------



## kimfrye661

Im not trying to sound immature or make anyone mad, but my stomach is so nauseous, and after seeing that I almost lost it :x lol. That is amazing though, looks very painful.


----------



## massacubano

Hmm interesting. if you fast forward it looks like a balloon is blowing up!

I always had my waters broke for me. Now I am curious if I could of done that as well! I guess the doctors do not like to get squirted in the face... :(


----------

